# Kioti tractor, fluid coming in cab



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

We got a small 3" storm and I didnt use the tractor until it was time for clean up. 


I've notice over the past couple of week the cab smelled funny. So today when I jumped in it I noticed there was antifreeze all over the inside of the cab. It was coming through the vents and dripping down the windshield and windows. 

Is there a heater core in the roof that could be leaking? Hoses? It stopped after about 2 hours of driving it but there was a significant amount of fluid that came down.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

yes theres a heater core. need to trace the heater hoses to see where they go. not familar with these tractors, but if the blower motor and vents are in the roof. thats where the heater core is.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Had the same problem with my Deere... Pull the roff off, soak up all the antifreeze, tighten it up and reinstall... It will take a few weeks for the smell to go away... Don't forget to top off the coolent again


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Triple L;1392365 said:


> Had the same problem with my Deere... Pull the roff off, soak up all the antifreeze, tighten it up and reinstall... It will take a few weeks for the smell to go away... Don't forget to top off the coolent again


Did you replace anything?

mine seems to of stopped and the coolant hasnt dropped much. But still am going to pull the roof down and see whats leaking.


----------

